

A Koan: Anecdote from my time at Facebook - reso
http://blog.garethmacleod.com/a-koan

======
Wilduck
I'm not sure how this is a koan [1]. It's a clever turn at the end of the
story, but I'm pretty sure I understood the meaning through rational thought.
Am I missing some key contradiction/ambiguity?

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/K%C5%8Dan>

------
qrush
What?

~~~
reso
Actually, I said the same thing after I wrote it.

Initially, I tried to convey the anecdote in prose, but I couldn't decide what
the "message" was. I was reading GEB at the time, which inspired me to try a
more indirect approach, in the style of a Zen Koan. The theory is that this
lets the reader decide what their takeaway is.

------
mdwrigh2
And how did it go?

~~~
reso
Of those four goals, I hit one of them in a month, then hit another two months
after that. I still consider it the high-point of my career thusfar.

